# 2nd Request for CPT partial excision



## Katie Peterson (Apr 29, 2011)

What is the CPT code for partial excision anomalous muscle (accessory soleus)
would this be an unlisted?


----------



## Jan Dalton (May 2, 2011)

Take a look at 25260- 25265


----------

